# Liddell's next fight? Vandalay Sylva from Pride.



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Any predictions on this one? I know its a bit early, but what the heck.

I think Liddell is gonna have two defeats in a row.

I thought Chuck and Dana White are supposed to be buds? I looks like Dana's trying to get Chuck killed.

Hopefully the winner fights Rampage. If my memory serves me right I think Silva whooped Rampage at one time. That would be a good rematch-Vandalay vs. Rampage.


----------

